# Remembering Veil Tails...



## BettaBreeder99 (Mar 2, 2013)

For anyone who had a veil tail/veil tail mixed bred Betta fish.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

What do you mean exactly?


----------



## BettaBreeder99 (Mar 2, 2013)

Like, if u had a Veil tail betta fish, or if it had some other kind of betta fish (Hm, Fm, ect)blood, and it died, u can post pics!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Sip Magic


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

S.I.P. Tesla or "The Scientist". He had bitten off his caudal while at the store. I only had him for five days before he passed on


----------



## paris38 (Oct 12, 2012)

S.I.P Mango 2012-2013


----------



## BettaBreeder99 (Mar 2, 2013)

I only had my fish, Domic for like a week, and he got a wierd disease... everytime i woke up, his tailhead was more and more frayed, untill i came home from church, and he was at the bottom of his bowl, barely alive. His fins were ate up to the sad point they couldn't get him to the surface to breath. He died at 6:00...


----------



## BettaBreeder99 (Mar 2, 2013)

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> Sip Magic


magic is pretty! :blueyay:


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

"everytime i woke up, his tailhead was more and more frayed"=finrot

Heres Edgar, the only fish worthy of his own name. He was a thug


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

*Dear Little Cutie !*

*Kisses to my funny,sweet beautiful big red veiltail boy Link!  My very first little Betta boy who I adored for 3 wonderful years,always a dear happy little boy who loved me to whistle at him. Loved forever! :BIGkissy:*

*Playing & waiting at the pond. :wave:*


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

My Miyavi!! I miss him everyday! <3


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

SIP My two first bettas "Phire"










and Flame, who I don't have pictures of.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

SIP Captain









Ug









Nice









Skittles









and Waffle, who I don't have pictures of. :-(


----------



## BettaBreeder99 (Mar 2, 2013)

Wow. Very pretty betta betts indeed! I always miss my first ones. Paladin was my Best Friend, and Neptune hated my guts... He killed himself, because apparently, he hated Palads too. So then came Dart, my orange dalmation (Sp?) who had a blk body in the dark. He was also quad colored... We left to see my grandma (she was dying), and left. Gone 5 days... Came home, both fishes had passed on, like her. Then, along came Domic. 5 days, got a horrible case of fin rot (Worse every time I woke up) until he couldn't swim. I put him in a wide-mouth jar, and he died later that night... Right now, i'm waiting for God to tell me which one to choose... One without diseases, one without hatred, one with outgoingness. All I have to do is look into their eyes, and tell their emotions. (I'm serious! My gut sank when I did it to one betta. I almost cried.)


----------

